# I can help with fostering in NY



## Robert4579 (Nov 8, 2010)

I can foster if needed only problem is I have 2 German Shepherds and 3 cats that all get along great. Any shepherd I foster would have to get along also.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Great! Find a good rescue that you like and apply to foster for them!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you! Without fosters, lives can't be saved. 

Apply with a reputable rescue...specify your needs (i.e. need a gsd good with other dogs, cats, etc)...they will match you with a dog that fits. 

Good luck!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

NY Location:
cornwall, ny - Google Maps

Downstate, near Newburgh.

Close enough for Jeannie O?


----------

